# I am Thomas from Germany ;)



## Thomas (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,

my name is Thomas and i live in Germany.

I breed inverts, insects since more then 22 years now

and i am new here at this US forum.

Hope to find more crazy people like me for future  

Best regards

Thomas


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thomas said:


> Hi,my name is Thomas and i live in Germany.
> 
> I breed inverts, insects since more then 22 years now
> 
> ...


hey  

welcome


----------



## revmdn (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma Arizona! Plent of crazy folks here!


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome. Glad to have ya here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Thomas, or Tom, welcome from OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Thomas, and welcome to the forum! You've come to the right place... you'll fit right in with all us crazy mantis lovers! Glad to have you here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there Thomas, wellcome from P-town Colorado.[/SIZE]


----------



## Thomas (Jun 16, 2009)

Thomas said:


> Hi,my name is Thomas and i live in Germany.
> 
> I breed inverts, insects since more then 22 years now
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks to all.

Tom is only short form for Thomas


----------



## mantidian (Jun 16, 2009)

welcome Tom(as?)

lol


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 16, 2009)

Which do you prefer... Tom or Thomas?


----------

